# How often do you fall off?



## Ambers Echo (22 March 2018)

I know falling is part of riding - certainly if you jump - but I feel like I am falling off too often! So wondered what is avergage/normal - realising of course that it will vary hugely.

I have been riding Amber for almost a year and have fallen off her 4 times. I had my previous pony for over 2 years and fell off her twice - once when she somersaulted over a fence and once when she refused a XC fence. That seemed ok to me - once or twice a year.

With Amber I fell in May when she jumped coloured X-poles for the first time and hit one and freaked out.
Next in August a stirrup leather broke over a jump. Maybe that one does not really count?

Then a few weeks ago when she jumped massive over a 70cm fence and just pinged me off.

And then today when she was doing some XC fences and she tried to run out at one, realised she had nowhere to go so sort of jumped sideways. Ironically she had been jumping beautifully till then and had flown over everything. This was the last line of fences of the day. 

It bloody hurts every time too! She's too big!! And it knocks my confidence again every time. I had my pony before last for 5 years and never fell off once!

Should I be worried? Am I doing too much too soon? In between falls we jump clear rounds at the same height and it all feels fine. So scaling back does not seem the answer. Do I need a better seat to be riding an inexperienced horse? And how do I get one of those without a few falls to teach me how NOT to ride?


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 March 2018)

I am glad that its not often last fall I had was in November and I smashed my ankle up pretty bad got a plate in it now, and before that was about 12 years since I last fell off, I don't like falling off I am 46 and don't bounce anymore as a kid falling off was pretty much a weekly thing often doing very silly things to cause a fall which is very stupid but you don't have any fear or seem to hurt when your a kid.


----------



## DabDab (22 March 2018)

Not very often - when I was younger it used to be something fairly dramatic to cause it, but these days my seat isn't what it was when I was riding a lot every day so I have had a couple of sillier falls of my current horse. In 5.5 years of ownership I have fallen off him 4 times - twice when he was younger before I identified and started treating for pssm and he just used to explode out of the blue. The other two falls were silly ones - one when he balloon jumped a ditch that I was expecting him to walk through (as he had done every other time we had crossed it), and the other out hunting because my reins snapped over a fence and then I got in a bit of a kerfuffle.

So I guess a little less than once a year currently


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 March 2018)

Twice last yr, once from a sj rotational that i couldn't prevent and the other 3 weeks prior when we slid xc.
Once in 2012, and a goodly number of years prior to that.... in the last century  :redface3:


----------



## Chinchilla (22 March 2018)

I've fallen off 11 times in 16 years. 
So averaging 0.6875 falls a year lol!! :lol:


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 March 2018)

I have just remembered that a good friend seemed to be falling quite regularly when she was eventing for the first time and on a new horse. Which is where I am now. But she seemed to fall a lot that first season and I can't think of a time she fell last year or so far this year. So perhaps we are just at a particular painful stage of the learning process as I begin to do these  sorts of things for the first time? It would have been better to learn on a school master I guess but funds were never going to allow that!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 March 2018)

I tend to fall off once every 2 years or so and usually it's something stupid! The last time I came off the horse spooked (there's actually a thread on here about it!) Normally I would have stayed on not a problem but I was complacent and landed on the deck.

Before that was probably the Welsh Cob (again I think there is a thread about it on here!) And again something stupid - broncing with one bronc too many!

But I don't tend to jump so I have less chance of hitting the deck! 

I've had my dartmoor since he was 3yo, he is now 17yo. I broke him and rode him away. I have come off of him twice. Once at his first show 3 weeks after being sat on for the first time and other about 3 years later!

I don't mind falling - it's the hitting the ground I don't do anymore!


----------



## Chinchilla (22 March 2018)

EKW said:



			I don't mind falling - it's the hitting the ground I don't do anymore!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of this saying: "the hardest part of riding is the ground!!"


----------



## Lindylouanne (22 March 2018)

In 10 years of owning K we never parted company. In the last 5 years I've come off DP once when he learnt that bucking going into canter was good fun and almost three years on the vertebrae I mashed still hurts to touch. As a result I never ride him without a back protector on. Not fallen off Bailey yet but I've only had him a year and he is very steady but for a pony he has a massive jump so it's inevitable it will happen at some point.


----------



## mavandkaz (22 March 2018)

You could be talking about me! Have had current horse just under 2 years and have fallen off him more then any other horse - 5 times I think. Was actually only thinking about it earlier today after a little jumping session. 4 of those falls have been when jumping. I am putting it down to getting older so not being so supple, but largely down to nerves. I know that when I get nervous, my legs go to jelly and I lean forward and tense up. He has a cracking jump and he has jumped me out of saddle many times, resulting in 2 falls. Unfortunately I now approach jumps thinking it is going to happen again, although have come a long way since finding a new jump instructor. It is a little annoying as am only competing at 70cm at the moment. Whereas with my first horse I did alot of BSJA and competed 1.10-1.20 and in the 4yrs I had her only fell off twice. But she had an economical jump and we learnt together, whereas new boy is much more capable then I am (if that makes sense)


----------



## JFTDWS (22 March 2018)

I last fell off a couple of summers ago when we got stuck in some deep mud on the river bank and Fergus fell over.  Before then, I think it was a year or two prior to that I had a silly rotational over a small show jump on a youngster.  I'd fallen off the same pony a couple of months prior to that (because I hadn't done my girth up!), prior to that, the odd fall off Fergus - maybe once a year.  

Going back further, 10 years or so, I was young and stupid and used to throw myself off regularly...

I did come rather close this morning when I was cantering up a track with a pony in hand, and my ride horse spooked and spun at the sight of a kamikaze pheasant.


----------



## scats (22 March 2018)

I came off last summer for the first time since 2014.  Although the 2014 incident I did manage to come off twice in 45 minutes (it was the hooligan- enough said!)
I usually come off maybe every 4ish years.  I hate falling off, so I try not to do it very often!


----------



## milliepops (22 March 2018)

Not often, though I think it's only a matter of time with Salty 

In the last 10 years... I fell off the funny Spanish thing the year before I got Kira, I think that was the last fall I had. So that would be getting on for 5 years ago I suppose. He reversed out from underneath me while I was leaning forward to undo a gate.

Before that... I tipped Millie up jumping into the low sun.  Felt like a centipede was galloping over the top of me when she got up, I thought there were far too many footfalls and it seemed to be never ending.

And before that, I had a fall BE at our second novice, but my record tells me that was 2006  gawd where does the time go.

But Salty will be the one, I've been clinging on like a limpet on about a weekly basis when she and I have had a disagreement about the direction of travel. I think it will frighten her so I'm doing my damnedest to stay on!!  :biggrin3:


----------



## milliepops (22 March 2018)

as far as developing your seat goes, I think that really is a thing that comes with practice and also confident relaxation. The horse I had before Millie was a bronker - on reflection he probably had kissing spines or something. But he taught me how to relax when a horse was leaping about like that, he made me laugh and that is the best way to deal with potentially unseating moments if you've generally got good balance IMO, if you stiffen up that tends to be when they ping you off. That and having a good basic position.

 Don't underestimate how your equipment can help or hinder you either. I had a jumping saddle that put me in horrendous balance and I felt really insecure - changed it to one where the stirrup bar was further back and I improved overnight without trying :wink3: might be worth a thought, OP.


----------



## Britestar (22 March 2018)

Too often I would say. I bought my airjacket in May 2016. I have 14 empty canisters 

Its not that he's a bad horse, he's just very big, and I'm small (16.3/ 5'2"). He's very sharp and can whip round in a millisecond, and for some reason I can't stay with. A couple have been jumping, one was when he fell over on a hack. I've already come off him twice this year. Once a happy bouncy bum after a jump (sat 2 x bounce, but the swerve got me), and once when some snow slid sown the roof in the school. He was gone before I knew what had happened.

Little horse, he's 21 this year, I bred him and I've come off him once in all those years. He can spook for Scotland, but I think because he's little I can go with him.

I just accept it as one of those things that's going to happen - more than I like.


----------



## Snowfilly (22 March 2018)

I used to fall off a lot as a kid - slightly iffy ponies and a disregard for personal safety. Most of them were riding bareback though so don't count surely?!

In more established times, I'd say once every couple of years and across all sorts of things. Came off the riding school mare last week, 3 days after we'd jumped a double clear at 90, we parted company in a flat lesson at trot...in her defence, another horse spun into her and she freaked at his rider falling off.

I also once vaulted onto a gymkhana pony, over estimated my jump and landed in the dirt on the other side. Not sure that counts as a fall if I never touched his back...


----------



## SEL (22 March 2018)

I used to come off all the time when I was <30 - riding a motley collection of horses didn't help. Nowadays I don't bounce and when the Appy bucked me off 18 months ago I twisted my back and it still causes me problems.

Only a matter of time before I come off her again. For a fatty she's very athletic with her bucks.


----------



## JennBags (22 March 2018)

I fell off George more times than I'd fallen off in the rest of my life put together and I'm not particularly young!  I felt rubbish about my riding because of it, and really worked hard on both my fitness and my riding, both of which reduced the instances of it happening. When I was walking the course for my first ever ODE,  I got chatting to a woman who clearly knew what she was doing, and she said "oh I had a horse like that once, could hardly stay on the bloody thing"   it made me feel a lot better about myself!  She recommended a gel out seat saver which definitely helps with stickiness,  unfortunately George went lame shortly afterwards and is now pretty much retired.  My new horse who I've had for over a year now, I've fallen off twice.  Once when I first got him and he had a little bucking fit so I bailed out and once when he tripped going down a steep path.  I still use a neck strap whenever I ride but feel totally safe on him, he's not sharp and he has a very economical movement so you go with his movemenet a lot easier.


----------



## Auslander (22 March 2018)

I've had Alf 6 years, and fallen off him 4 times. 

On two occasions, he bucked me off when I tried to ride him bareback (shallow learning curve there!)
Two years ago, he was doing his favourite "leaping vertically in the air multiple times" trick. I laughed at him, so he threw in a buck for good measure, and fired me so high that I landed on my feet!
Last year, he faceplanted on the road, and took me with him


----------



## Wheels (22 March 2018)

I rarely fall off - think the last time was about 5 years ago but I ride relatively chilled horses


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2018)

These days it is my mission not to fall off, so I minimise that risk by only riding fundamentally safe horses and I don&#8217;t jump any more.

Current horse I&#8217;ve had 6 months and not fallen from or come close (yet!!)
Previous grey I sold on quickly, in part, because he was too dull - no chance of falling off that one!
My dressage horse I had 2 soft falls from in 4/5 years where I was spooked off and pretty much landed on my feet
Horse prior I never came off

The one before that kicked off the paranoia - that one was the reason for broken bones and more!

I now generally won&#8217;t ride other people&#8217;s horses, exception being some of my friends event horses (but only the safe ones!)


----------



## JustMe22 (23 March 2018)

My new horse is a saint so haven't fallen this year.

Previous horse was less of a saint and I was also riding a lot of youngsters at my yard which I no longer have time for. I reckon last year I must have been falling off every few weeks to be honest!


----------



## HashRouge (23 March 2018)

When I was riding my Arab I think I fell of about once a year. I fell off quite a few times riding her bareback, and a couple of times out hacking that I remember (very narrowly missing a puddle on one occasion!). Hurst myself quite badly on one occasion when riding bareback back from the field, but no lasting damage fortunately. Since then (she's been retired for about 6 years) I've only fallen off twice - once when I was an SJ groom and my favourite horse had a brooking fit and slipped over on wet grass (I landed on my feet) and more recently I came off my share horse when we jumped a log out hacking and she stumbled on landing. Held onto the reins and got dragged about ten metres, but at least I didn't lose her on the South downs!


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 March 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! Oh dear I seem to be heading the 'falling off' pack. Not a category I want to be at the top of.
So next question - was there a period in your adult life when falling was more common. Ie am I right to think that I am just at that stage of learning where I am doing more than ever before so will have to learn to sit refusals and run outs at higher speed. 

Thinking of the 4 falls - the leather breaking was just one of those things,. But the other 3 was bad riding. I really should have been able to sit those episodes. I definitely feel my seat is getting more secure but obviously still not secure enough!

Milliepops - I bought my first jumping saddle recently & felt awful and very insecure in it. I had never had a jump saddle before so I assumed I would just need to get used to it. Luckily Amber hatted it too. I am much happy in my new saddle!


----------



## be positive (23 March 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Thanks for all the replies! Oh dear I seem to be heading the 'falling off' pack. Not a category I want to be at the top of.
So next question - was there a period in your adult life when falling was more common. Ie am I right to think that I am just at that stage of learning where I am doing more than ever before so will have to learn to sit refusals and run outs at higher speed. 

Thinking of the 4 falls - the leather breaking was just one of those things,. But the other 3 was bad riding. I really should have been able to sit those episodes. I definitely feel my seat is getting more secure but obviously still not secure enough!

Milliepops - I bought my first jumping saddle recently & felt awful and very insecure in it. I had never had a jump saddle before so I assumed I would just need to get used to it. Luckily Amber hatted it too. I am much happy in my new saddle!
		
Click to expand...

If you felt insecure in the saddle it wasn't suitable, usually when trying a jump saddle the feeling of more security is obvious and your position tends to become immediately more stable, so good move to find something else as having the correct saddle can make a huge difference to how you ride and while they will not stop you falling they will help you be better positioned to remain in the right place a fraction longer.

My plan when jump training is to set things up as far as possible to avoid run outs and stops, to slow everything down so the rider can control the shoulders until the horse is taking the rider, remaining on a straight approach and jumping without question, there are obviously times this doesn't happen but in my mind almost every stop or run out is avoidable, especially the run outs, until they are confidently jumping out of a controlled trot or canter they do not move up a gear.
I think the main thing to learn is to control the pace, even if it feels a bit slow, until you feel the horse has understood the question in front of it and then you allow it to take you forward a little more, if it doesn't give you that feel then you remain sitting up, keep the contact and leg on, possibly a half halt to get it's mind focused, getting it wrong is not bad riding as you need to do so in order to know when it is right but in an ideal world the horse will always jump what it is faced with provided the rider has set up correctly.

Do loads of work in 2 point to develop core strength, while doing this your horse should soon switch on to you sitting up as a half halt, that is the cue to approaching a fence,  using poles on the ground to do this is perfect so you can be in 2 point then sit up a certain number of strides before a pole and use it to ensure they remain totally in front of you and not drop as soon as you sit.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 March 2018)

Thanks Be Positive that is really helpful.

I wonder whether I am doing more than is sensible for  her level of experience and my level of skill? But then again clinic instructors have told me to get entered into stuff and that we are ready..... So hard to know what to do! I think the problem is that I am inconsistent. When I ride well, Amber goes well and I feel ready. And then I do something idiotic and just don;t get away with it and feel like I need to go back a step or 5.

 I am a nervous rider and often bottle out of things unless I am in a clinic, lesson or competition. But I have my first hunter trial of the season in 2 weeks and first ODE in 3 - both 80cm. So yesterday I took Amber round the farm ride at Somerford and spent the majority of the ride looking at jumps and thinking 'nah' and refusing to jump. Nothing on the ride is  bigger than 90 and much of it is 70/80 - so none of the jumps should be a problem really. After about half an hour I popped a few jumps and she was great. So my confidence increased and I ended up popping a line of about 4 including a 90 cm brush fence I have never done before. I was thrilled and really should have stopped there! But there is a line of fences along a valley near the end followed by an uphill gallop. Lots of my friends love that line and I normally refuse to do it.  I've never jumped it on Amber.  I told myself that since I am hunter trialling in a couple of weeks I need to start in a start box and jump whatever is in front of me no matter what, so I should treat that line like that! So I picked out an imaginary start line and went off towards fence 1 - which was pretty big (85/90), wide, with a gap under it. Basically a horse-scarer. And she said no! 

I know now (I think) that I was nervous as I got near when I could see that it was a bit daunting looking and so I was  staring at the gaps/ditch at the bottom of the fence! So not surprising that she rode into the base of it and then had nowhere to go. Total rider error. She has never run out/ jumped sideways before so took me by surprise too. 

Maybe I am just overthinking it - I know what I did wrong, I know how not to do that again, so useful lesson learnt and now time to forget about it and crack on....


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 March 2018)

be positive said:



			I think the main thing to learn is to control the pace, even if it feels a bit slow, until you feel the horse has understood the question in front of it and then you allow it to take you forward a little more, if it doesn't give you that feel then you remain sitting up, keep the contact and leg on, possibly a half halt to get it's mind focused,it.
		
Click to expand...

This was my other mistake! When she was backing off I kicked on trying to use speed/momentum to get her over. Which I KNOW is wrong!! I would have been far better letting her approach in an active trot giving her the chance to see it. She can jump a 1 metre oxer out of trot! She did not need speed. Lots to think about in what you have written. Thanks again.


----------



## be positive (23 March 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			This was my other mistake! When she was backing off I kicked on trying to use speed/momentum to get her over. Which I KNOW is wrong!! I would have been far better letting her approach in an active trot giving her the chance to see it. She can jump a 1 metre oxer out of trot! She did not need speed. Lots to think about in what you have written. Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

You learn all the time and will remember next time to keep hold with leg on strongly and not kick for speed and allow the run out to happen even faster! you should be able to jump anything out of a trot and if in doubt that is usually the best thing to do, they then learn that saying no is not the correct answer.


----------



## pixie27 (23 March 2018)

I used to fall off ALL the time. Used to ride a sharp little pony for a friend and would regularly meet the ground about once a week. 

On my current horse, I've come off once from the most stupid silly spook. The stuff I've stayed on through has been ridiculous - we've been launching ourselves around before with people gasping on the ground. I never thought I had a good seat until him putting me in such situations. A few things definitely help - my jump saddle is really forward cut with massive knee rolls; I have cheesegrater stirrup treads that glue my feet in (though when I did come off, my feet didn't get stuck); I cling to my neckstrap like a limpet (I've never used one before, wish I had before now!); and I talk the whole way through which, as MP says, relaxes you. 

I have quite a few friends who took a lot of tumbles when starting out eventing, so try not to let it bother you (easier said than done, I know). It's hopefully our first season this year, so I'm sure I'll be resurrecting this thread in a few months!


----------



## Embo (23 March 2018)

I'm averaging one per  year at the moment, had B 4 years next week & fallen off him 4 times. 

First was a few months after I got him and the first time I experienced his left spooky spin. Caught me totally off guard!

Second was XC schooling. We slid over (in slow motion) on some long wet grass, so not a true 'fall' but we both ended up on the ground!

Third was at a SJ comp. B was NOT playing ball (I was a nervous wreck) and he stopped, and stopped, and stopped. One of them was a stop and shuffle, which unseated me. I landed on my feet. It wasn't a good day.

Fourth was jumping at home. B got tired, the jump got a bit too big and wide for his liking. Stop and shuffle. Off I came and ate dirt. Thankfully just  my pride was bruised.

There are many other occasions where I probably should have fallen off but by some miracle I didn't. Back when I was a working pupil I used to fall off a lot!


----------



## dominobrown (23 March 2018)

I have fallen off twice this year already... maybe fall off every other month. Actually I don't think I "fall off" much, more get thrown off. One was an extremely naughty fell pony that bolted and exploded... saddle was halfway up his neck so I was a goner. The other was a 17.2hh very well bred show jumping horse that has come to restart as his breaking in went array... had no chance staying on that. Need air traffic control! Sat him very impressivley on wednesday then he was fine. 
Rarely fall of my own horses... normally its for something ridiculous. 
My point to pointer decked me 7 times in one day... don't know why I kept getting back on! The 2nd year he was in training he didn't manage it once as I had learnt his tricks.


----------



## Britestar (23 March 2018)

Maybe I am just overthinking it - I know what I did wrong said:
			
		


			This is the biggest problem. Over thinking.

Get yourself a 'jesus' handle and use it if you are nervous. I made one out of a leather lead rein, and attached in an arch to the two rings on a breast plate (stuck together with duct tape). It works a treat. I never ride without it on the big horse. As it sticks up a bit, its easy to grab as its right there. Any time I'm nervous or think he might launch/ spook/ take off strange at a jump, I just grab it.

I also never get on him without an air jacket. Gives you a bit more bravery (well it does me), as I reckon when I do come off it will be a bit less painful. (I'm the wrong side of 50, so coming off isn't high on my list of things to do).

I find that since I accept its inevitable that I'll hit the deck at least once every 6 weeks, I worry less about it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiesowner (23 March 2018)

When I first got Chilli I went through a phase of falling off all. the. time. No joke, I must have fallen off about ten times in two months! That was while I was getting used to all of her 'quirks', shall we say!


----------



## moodymare1987 (23 March 2018)

I have fallen of twice (touch wood) on current horse I have had for nearly 5 years. One was cross country schooling got very lively after a fence shot off. Very fast with no brakes then jumped a drop at faster than normal cross country speed and I flew off.

Then fell off in the arena a few weeks back. Nothing spectacular just a good few broncs and out the door i went. Feeling very well atm. I don't usually fall of so easy used to stick to buckers and broncers very well. But these days obv not got the knack.


----------



## {97702} (23 March 2018)

I keep going to post on this thread and then deleting my reply in case it tempts fate   

I fall off a lot.....when I got Jensen I didn't fall off at all until I started doing proper jumping with my YO then I fell off every bloody lesson until (seriously!) I stopped having lessons because I thought I was fated   The girls at the yard got used to catching him and bringing him back down to the school after he had p***ed off back down the track to his stable.....

Finally when I fell off in a jumping lesson with my YO in April last year I broke 3 ribs, lost £1,000 in pay and decided I'd better stop falling off!  We are getting better.....however I feel further falls are inevitable (that's my way of avoiding fate!)


----------



## Bernster (24 March 2018)

Yes, feels like tempting fate to post on here, particularly as I'm planning on doing a bit of jump practice tmrw!  Fairly rare for me, partly as I'm a big wuss and do try hard not to fall off, so it tends to be those unexpected things as we don't really do anything big or scary.  I've never fallen off F jumping, it's been the odd spook and dropped shoulder that has got me.  Fortunately that is very rare!


----------



## Mule (24 March 2018)

I tend to come off if my horse puts in an unexpected stop on xc. He's the type that, if you make a mistake or you're a bit nervous he wont jump. Although I haven't been injured it has made me wary of refusals. 

We've been jumping for a couple of years now but he wasn't the best to learn on. I do tend to try to run before I can walk and I think that's been my problem. To be honest I don't think I've great balance anyway but I tend to get in front of the movement when jumping. 

 I think some of us are just more prone to coming off. Whether that's from lack of balance or doing too much, too fast I don't know.

I  remember going to my first hunter trial this time last year. I was having a great time, until, after a sudden stop I came off and landed on top of a log. I looked up to see a puzzled grey face looking down at me!


----------



## Equi (24 March 2018)

The last time i fell off was about 4 years if not more ago. It was a slip off when bareback and a land but knee buckle onto bum...so not a real fall really. The one before that about 2 year prior, proper horse spun i went one way etc. 

I have not yet *touch wood* fallen off my now horse despite a few hairy moments. I like to think that my confidence has came on that if i did, i would be ok. That fall approx 6 years ago was the one that "broke" me  and lead to me selling him and after a while (and a bad loan horse x 2) quitting riding. So glad i did not quit for good though, im the most confident i have ever been in my life, but im also at a yard now not home..which also made SO much difference.

edit to add i totally forgot about the most recent one actually, it was a group lesson and he was a **** horse. I cant even remember if it was before or after the bad loan tbh. I got back onto another horse in the group (cause that one and me did NOT click) and i was fine...i dont even think about that one clearly!!


----------



## Bernster (25 March 2018)

Is it funny though equi how our brains work?  Some falls I remember really clearly and it takes me ages to get my confidence back, others I barely remember and seem to have no impact!  The brain is an odd thing.


----------



## j1ffy (25 March 2018)

I average one a year...but I didn't fall off last year so who knows?! I hope I don't make up for it this year.

I'm yet to fall off P, as if he does anything he tends to take you with him ("mum, there's something dangerous over there so I'll pick you up and move you away from it"). I've fallen off Indio four times I think, but three of those were in a jump saddle that I never felt secure in. I think I thought it was due to being used to a dressage saddle so I persevered, but I really shouldn't have. Now he's not jumping I usually ride in my dressage saddle, but I've also borrowed a friend's Fairfax jump saddle for hacking and felt far better in that than my old jump saddle. Lesson learned...!


----------



## MagicMelon (25 March 2018)

I can always think of 3 riders that I know of locally who seem to fall off pretty much all the time, I actually think they must be super brave to keep getting back on because if I came off as often as they did then I'd have no confidence left I don't think! I dont think 4 times in a year is that bad - (touch wood) I dont fall off often. Ive probably come off about 5 times in the past 15 years (of various horses) but I dont think it really matters how often.  My horse in a million who is now retired, he chucked me off about 10 times in my first year with him as he was cold backed and unfortunately living in the cold windy NE of Scotland, that meant I hit the deck quite often within about 2 seconds of my bum touching the saddle!  BUT he got over that and then turned into the best horse Ive ever had and I can only think of twice I ever fall off him thereafter (and I competed him for about 11 years before he was retired through injury). So he could turn into your perfect horse, so I wouldnt really worry much unless he is genuinelly starting to ruin your confidence as then you'll hit problems.


----------



## LeannePip (25 March 2018)

I have sympathy for every single person on here, falling off is the complete pits but I like to think we learn something from every fall and we need to get back on so we can put that into practice!  

I honestly couldn't tell you how many times I've fallen off Ruby in the last nearly 3 years!  Way too many times but it seems to be spreading thinner year on year.  As long as we both walk away unscathed I try not to let it bother me and just put it down to one of those things.  I have ended up hanging from the gate by an ankle after she was too enthusiastic to get through and it wasn't quite wide enough; as a real baby she just bucked me clean over her head when I asked for canter; landed on my feet XC schooling when I realised I hadn't plugged my air jacket in half way down; nose dived off the top of a bank 1/2 way round Bovington when she stopped very quickly on top of a mound . . . the list goes on

AE I think you are right in that you are doing a lot of learning at the moment and its not an easy sport either so chances are you will come off more than usual.  Please don't loose faith you will get through this stage, I find it better to cope with falls if i know why it happened, i.e didn't use *any* leg coming in, so next time i make sure i don't let that happened again - the worst ones to recover from are the unexplainable ones!


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 March 2018)

LeannePip said:



			the worst ones to recover from are the unexplainable ones!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouraging words. Glad to know I am not the only  frequent faller! The above is very true. Of the 4 falls the one I was most bothered by was being pinged off because I just could not see why I should have fallen. I was hurt most when the  leather snapped because she landed on me - but that did not worry me at all as it was not her or my fault at all.


----------



## missallym (27 March 2018)

I have fallen off my horse of 2 year, that many times I have lost count now. when I firsts got him, he was only 5 and I probably came off every 2 - 3 weeks for about the first 6 months. It knocked my confidence too, even though I always got up and got straight back on. Hes a big lad  at 17hh. so a long way to fall. It was caused mainly either by bucks, or 360degree spook spins. I ended up getting help with him, and gradually built my confidence back up. My most recent fall was being pinged out the saddle from a huge overjump over a small 65 fence. The falls are getting a lot less now, as he grows up and has stopped the spinning and bucking, and I am getting more used to riding him and have stopped tensing as much and leaning forward.


----------



## Boulty (27 March 2018)

Current horse I tend to fall off a couple of times a year and given that he spooks in a ridiculous fashion sometimes I can see this number increasing.  Mostly jumping related (he does a good line is feeling like he's going and then ducking out sideways (he can teleport  swear!) or screeching to a halt at the last second.)  He's also very nearly had me on the deck a few times launching himself into space over things that really don't require it (ditches normally... you'd think I'd learn!) although did have an amusing one where we were playing with cantering bending poles and had an argument over which way to turn after them... he won the argument and I got thrown into the arena fence!  Previous one I came off 3 times in 9 years... first time I rode him my stirrup came off (not my saddle as hadn't actually bought the horse at that point!) going around a corner, pony dutifully stopped and I slithered off as I was past the point of climbing back up.  Second time was when he got in a pickle going over a fence (watching video back we think he briefly got a pole stuck between his legs) and third time I threw myself off after saddle slipped in canter to avoid being taken out by a tree out hacking (still hit the tree but not as hard as if I'd still been attached to horse!).


----------



## Farma (27 March 2018)

The sharpest horse ive ever had I have never fallen off its so weird, in total I would say I have fallen off maybe twice in the last 10 years.

When I was a kid I used to fall off weekly though! cheeky ponies are much more tricky, my bigger horses seem easier to stay on, my sister has a little connie and I feel like I would fall off that so easily if she wanted me off!


----------



## Chinchilla (27 March 2018)

Farma said:



			bigger horses seem easier to stay
		
Click to expand...

This is SO true - big ones there's SO MUCH NECK  in front of you but littlies it's like sitting on the edge of a cliff. (And if you ride natives it's a sassy cliff with too much freaking attitude!)


----------



## Pippity (28 March 2018)

I've come off my current share horse once in three years, but that's because I know he's spooky so tend to be prepared for silliness. The only other time I've come off in the past eight years was a riding school horse. On both occasions, I just got jumped out of the saddle. (Particularly unexpected with my share horse because the 'jump' was just a raised trotting pole.)

However, I jump once in a blue moon, and tend to play things very safe. I might live more dangerously if I rode a smaller horse, but it's a long way down from 16.3hh!


----------



## Nasicus (28 March 2018)

I wouldn't worry, just take each fall as a learning opportunity. I tend to fall off a couple times a year, sometimes more if I've been feeling brave and gone out of my usual comfort zone a bit prematurely haha


----------



## iknowmyvalue (30 March 2018)

All the time haha. Although I do find that the longer you have your horse, the less you fall off! I fell of Rosie an awful lot when I first got her, and in one memorable session I hit the deck at least 4 times in 45 mins... Towards the end, I fell off much less, but still a couple of times a year. I've had Henry 18mo now and I've fallen off him quite a few times, maybe 4/5 or so? He's not a nasty or particularly naughty horse, but he does tend to stop at jumps when unsure, so it's mostly been that or a disagreement about which direction we were meant to be turning. I managed an impressive one the other week, we were warming up and just cantering around the school, and clearly I wasn't paying attention because he saw something scary and backed right off, and I came straight out of the front door to land smack on my bum in the middle of the school. Embarrassing much


----------



## Bernster (30 March 2018)

Farma said:



			The sharpest horse ive ever had I have never fallen off its so weird, in total I would say I have fallen off maybe twice in the last 10 years.

When I was a kid I used to fall off weekly though! cheeky ponies are much more tricky, my bigger horses seem easier to stay on, my sister has a little connie and I feel like I would fall off that so easily if she wanted me off!
		
Click to expand...

True for me too, I only ever fell off once with my mare, who was pretty quick and sharp off the leg.  That was when she put a foot down a hole and disappeared from under me. I did a forward roll off her neck onto the road. Landed on my bum. Neither of us hurt just a little shocked. Did tons of things with her and never once in any danger of falling off.  She was fast, sharp, quick, but straight as a di and never had me off once, bless her.


----------



## Lisalou (25 November 2018)

I am learning to canter, I have been for quite a few months, I can get the canter and Iâ€™m  normally well balanced but struggle to keep him going in it, I fell off about 6 months ago Iv just got the hang of it and fell off and broke my shoulder  itâ€™s so frustrating as it looks so easy but I really have found the canter challenging, like one of the other ladies said thereâ€™s so much to think about sometimes my brain goes in to overload, Iâ€™m hoping once my shoulder is better to get back on a ride a slower horse until iv got it  masterd,


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 November 2018)

My very first pony (Exmoor, says it all!) had me off more times than I can remember, the little monkey!

Next pony was foot-perfect, a real gentleman, and the falls we did have were ones which were pure accidents rather than malice, tho' I do remember one where he'd stopped at a jump (he'd never jump if he wasn't totally sure bless him), and I'd gone over on my own! Landed in a filthy cowpat, it was a boiling hot day and there were horse-flies everywhere, which immediately pitched into me!

As an "older rider" now I know damn well that you just don't bounce anymore! I fell off my old gal about 5 years ago when we went for a hoon in an open field with a friend and she got just a bit excited and bronced! I think she'd totally forgotten I was up in the plate in all the sheer excitement of it. Obviously thought she was hunting! Then last year I parted company with my little 4yo. Not her fault, we'd gone through a very deep peat-bog, and she was wearing boots for the first time; she'd somehow trodden on herself and just lost her balance and pitched over - and off I came! Ended up filthy, but can't complain as it was a lovely soft landing! My girlie was obviously genuinely mortified! Bless her! 

There is only ONE horse who I never fell off of, and that was my old boy (profile picture). He did his best and pulled out the very best of his corkscrew bucks to try me out when I first had him, but miraculously, I stayed on! Dunno how I did it, but I did. Other people who rode him didn't, he'd just dump whoever he didn't fancy on him. Bless him, he never tried to get me off again after he'd tried but I'd still stayed in the plate!! He was easily the quirkiest horse I've ever had, and the one needing the most "remedial", but he never ever got me off! He was PTS last month, I can't believe he was the only horse I've ever had with that distinction.........


----------



## JFTDWS (25 November 2018)

This is a zombie thread...

But I fell off my mare in August - miscommunication about direction and a skinny double didn't end well (she's pretty green jumping, to be fair).  Before that was a couple of years back at Thetford when Fergs got stuck in deep mud in the river bank and fell over.  Going back further?  A couple of years before that when Dae tripped over a show jump and went over.  I used to throw myself off ponies for fun as teenager - now I try to avoid the ground if I can!


----------



## siennamum (25 November 2018)

I never used to fall off. Until quite recently with Sienna, I only ever fell off 3 times in 20 odd years.
My last horse was a nappy shit & I fell off him reasonably regularly which was less than ideal. Rusty is the whippiest thing and I fall off him about twice a month when we are competing, which is less than ideal as I am approaching 60. Having said that I read that you lose your balance once past 50 so that probably explains my affinity with hitting the dirt. I have clearly landed on my head hard at some point.


----------



## Keith_Beef (25 November 2018)

I haven't had a fall in a while, but then I've not ridden much since the classes started up again after the summer break.

I'll sometimes go for twenty or so hour-long lessons plus two or three hour or two-hour hacks without a single fall, then have two falls in ten minutes. A fall on the sand in the manÃ¨ge or in the arena is not a problem (unless it's very wet).

But I once fell twice in ten minutes on the packed hard ground and rocks in the forest: literally a real pain the arse! I had a bruise that went around to the front of my hips, up the small of my back, and down the backs of my thighs into my knees...

But as I believe pilots say: any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.


----------



## Mule (25 November 2018)

I spent the summer hacking and I'm working a lot on our dressage these days. I've lost interest in jumping (never saw that coming). Interestingly I haven't fallen off since I've stopped attempting to jump. I did a lot of eventing last year but I realised my favourite part of it is the dressage. I get more of a buzz from a good transition than from x country so I think I must be a dressage rider in disguise ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 November 2018)

Well I have only fallen one more time since I posted that back in March. So at least the rate of falls is slowing!!


----------



## milliepops (25 November 2018)

Brill AE ðŸ˜„
I got spooked off kira in the dark  since this thread startedðŸ˜she stood and looked at me sitting in the sand as if to say "what are you doing down there? " ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fiona (25 November 2018)

I've fallen off my Connie twice in the past week ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ both last minute stops at an arena based xc lesson.  

Before that, I'd owned him for 18 months and fallen off twice. 

My Welsh cob I only fell off about 3 times in 20 years, and my TB I'd rather not talk about, but hospital with concussion was only a v small part.....


----------



## Ceriann (25 November 2018)

Twice this year.  Red is pretty chilled most of the time but if she spooks  she tends to go sideways and then stop v quickly!  Most times I read it but occasionally I donâ€™t and find myself sitting on the floor looking at her.  Sheâ€™s just had a couple of weeks off with a sore back (thanks to some field looning) and is less relaxed than usual ridden (Shes been checked over) which im putting down to excess energy.  Iâ€™d prefer to not hit third time unlucky!


----------



## marmalade76 (25 November 2018)

It's very rare for me to fall off these days, I haven't fallen off one of my own horses since 2002 (when he spooked in an SJ ring which was unusual, he usually saved that for hacking) and have fallen off three belonging to others once each - one stopped dead out cantering and then reversed out from under me, another put a foot down a rabbit hole out hunting and the third, a small pony, pulled me off reaching for grass whilst I was tightening the girth! 

I think I stay on because the last horse of my own that I fell off was very, very sharp and spooky and had no neck or shoulders - you soon learn to sit tight! I've also done quite a bit of hunting and team chasing - also teaches you to sit tight! These days, I nearly always ride with a neckstrap and I'm not ashamed to use it! I'm also a bit of a wimp now so I don't do anything I'm not comfortable with and I stick to tiddly fences. I think if I fell off regularly now, I would probably give up because my nerves wouldn't take it!

If I were to give any tips they would be :-

Use a neck strap (a breastplate is not good enough -  too low and too fixed)
Push your weight into your heels
Make sure you ride short enough for jumping - the shorter you ride, the more secure you will be over a fence. They might feel too short when you first get on, but once you're jumping, they won't.
And a good saddle always helps


----------



## Mule (25 November 2018)

milliepops said:



			Brill AE ðŸ˜„
I got spooked off kira in the dark  since this thread startedðŸ˜she stood and looked at me sitting in the sand as if to say "what are you doing down there? " ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I have one like that. He stopped at a log going into water at our first hunter trial. I went over his head and landed on the log and he looked down at me with a very puzzled expression. I couldn't understand why he was puzzled, what did he expect when he stopped suddenly ðŸ™„


----------



## Mule (25 November 2018)

marmalade76 said:



			It's very rare for me to fall off these days, I haven't fallen off one of my own horses since 2002 (when he spooked in an SJ ring which was unusual, he usually saved that for hacking) and have fallen off three belonging to others once each - one stopped dead out cantering and then reversed out from under me, another put a foot down a rabbit hole out hunting and the third, a small pony, pulled me off reaching for grass whilst I was tightening the girth!

I think I stay on because the last horse of my own that I fell off was very, very sharp and spooky and had no neck or shoulders - you soon learn to sit tight! I've also done quite a bit of hunting and team chasing - also teaches you to sit tight! These days, I nearly always ride with a neckstrap and I'm not ashamed to use it! I'm also a bit of a wimp now so I don't do anything I'm not comfortable with and I stick to tiddly fences. I think if I fell off regularly now, I would probably give up because my nerves wouldn't take it!

If I were to give any tips they would be :-

Use a neck strap (a breastplate is not good enough -  too low and too fixed)
Push your weight into your heels
Make sure you ride short enough for jumping - the shorter you ride, the more secure you will be over a fence. They might feel too short when you first get on, but once you're jumping, they won't.
And a good saddle always helps 

Click to expand...

When I rode as a child I had great balance. I used to ride a horse at the riding school who was a bucker and a dirty stopper. (In retrospect I think her saddle was too small) She taught me how to stay on.
Unfortunately when I started again as an adult my balance had become terrible, it hasn't improved much either ðŸ™„


----------



## marmalade76 (25 November 2018)

mule said:



			When I rode as a child I had great balance. I used to ride a horse at the riding school who was a bucker and a dirty stopper. (In retrospect I think her saddle was too small) She taught me how to stay on.
Unfortunately when I started again as an adult my balance had become terrible, it hasn't improved much either ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Small ponies (13.2 and under) are so much easier to fall off, I don't care what anyone says! They move so much quicker, there's less to catch you and any flaws in your balance will be amplified!

I fell off loads as a kid, and looking back at the saddles, no wonder! Flat and shiny, smooth and slippery! I had a dirty stopper too, fortunately not had one as an adult which is probably why I've managed to avoid falling off so well!

How about some lunge lessons to help with balance?


----------



## Mule (25 November 2018)

marmalade76 said:



			Small ponies (13.2 and under) are so much easier to fall off, I don't care what anyone says! They move so much quicker, there's less to catch you and any flaws in your balance will be amplified!

I fell off loads as a kid, and looking back at the saddles, no wonder! Flat and shiny, smooth and slippery! I had a dirty stopper too, fortunately not had one as an adult which is probably why I've managed to avoid falling off so well!

How about some lunge lessons to help with balance?
		
Click to expand...

I think the lunge lessons are a good idea. I had some when I first got back in to riding and I think more would be good.

I am supicious that medication I take may be responsible for the deterioration in my balance. A family member with the same illness takes the same tablets and has also developed terrible balance ðŸ¤”


----------



## marmalade76 (25 November 2018)

Oh no


----------



## Mule (26 November 2018)

marmalade76 said:



			Oh no 

Click to expand...

It's ok, the side effects are worth it to keep the condition under control. There's always a trade off with taking long term medication but I'm ok with it ðŸ™‚


----------



## albeg (26 November 2018)

Not for a couple of years (when pony faceplanted) then twice this year. One was while warming up, was letting pony stretch in trot when either the fence or the sign at the end of the arena creaked and he did a 180 spin, while I kept going. 

The other was at our ODE at the end of the summer. Not while doing anything much, was walking off after the SJ when a gaggle of kids ran up behind pony, resulting in another 180, some grabbing and attempting to stay on, a sideways teleport and some less than graceful landing on my feet and staggering to stay upright.


----------



## SpringArising (26 November 2018)

I've come off twice in the last year (previous horse). 

Both times he spun and bolted out hacking, the second time I chucked myself off cause I knew the little f*cker wasn't going to stop and didn't fancy my chances of him crossing the main road with me on his back.

I think the last time I fell before that was in 2011 when one of Rodeo Pony's bucks got the better of me.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 November 2018)

Used to fall off Topaz loads, but in the last few years it's definitely decreased, I think Topaz just puts her rodeo in every now and again just to check I don't get complacent . Since this thread started she rodeo'd me off in the warm-up at a dressage show this year  the shame!

Little Skylla I've only come off twice at her insistence (both times objecting to saddle fit ) and once when she did a Bambi on ice moment (on snow not ice but same result) and I got off so she could get her balance back. 

I definitely fell off more when trying to event Topaz, I think it comes with the territory of a difficult discipline and the learning stage.


----------



## Asha (26 November 2018)

Ive fallen off 4 times in last ten years, once when my old girl bronced on landing after a jump (4 years ago), the next time Harry reared and went over backwards ,( 5 years ago)  Recent ones : last year I fell off as my ID mare dropped a shoulder after refusing a jump, then at camp last month I was thrown off. Naughty Pip decided to capriole, then bronc and then dropped her shoulder and me and span then ran back to the stables .   So, now I have a horse I like and trust im falling off more regularly, brilliant.


----------



## Alibear (26 November 2018)

Just the one in the last 3 years since I've been riding again. With my saddle it's quite a feat to come unstuck but I leant back when I should have leant forwards so tipped gently out the rear side and onto the school surface.  All as nice a fall as you could ask for. So I was puzzled to find myself winded and having left a crater sized hole in the arena surface.  I think I need to get back on the get fit and lose weight wagon to sort that out.


----------



## ShowJumperL95 (26 November 2018)

I very rarely fall off at home or training. I tend to fall off at competitions as it all depends on how my boy is feeling. I had a streak of not falling off for 3 years until the a couple of weekends ago when I fell of 5 times at a competition! Thankfully the venue is very nice and let me keep getting back on and carrying on. Was just a tad embarrassing


----------



## The Trooper (26 November 2018)

Too often .

I rode when i was in my young teens and then had around 13 years where i never rode at all, when i was younger and riding riding school/centre horses i never fell off once but i've came off around half a dozen or so times since getting back into the saddle 18 months ago.

I've come off Belle a few times, some more painful than others for a variety of reasons, in the early days it was down to both of our balances but the most recent one was thanks to a terrifying stick that she side stepped whilst hurtling up a track, that one hurt.

Bonnie my shire; i've only actually came off once and it was when i first started breaking her, i had her in a field just doing some start/stop and a little steering when she spooked due to 2 ponies being ridden in the next field charging around, she threw me and as i hit the ground she stood on my wrist, this was in June and its still really sore now - Nothing broken but my first and only hospital trip *Fingers crossed*.

I was once told you can't call your self a horse person until you've fallen off 100 times, i don't know how true it is though Haha.


----------



## Lisalou (26 November 2018)

Nasicus said:



			I wouldn't worry, just take each fall as a learning opportunity. I tend to fall off a couple times a year, sometimes more if I've been feeling brave and gone out of my usual comfort zone a bit prematurely haha
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha it was exactly that, Iâ€™d watched a motivational clip about stepping out of ur comfort zone, so I got on n thought right tonight Iâ€™m doing it Iâ€™m Guna smash this canter ha ha but ended up smashing my shoulder instead ha ha ha,


----------



## Neversaydie (26 November 2018)

Probably about 5/6 years ago. I donâ€™t hit the ground that often, in fact I actively avoid is as bouncing rattles my teeth


----------



## Alibear (27 November 2018)

Lisalou said:



			Ha ha ha it was exactly that, Iâ€™d watched a motivational clip about stepping out of ur comfort zone, so I got on n thought right tonight Iâ€™m doing it Iâ€™m Guna smash this canter ha ha but ended up smashing my shoulder instead ha ha ha,
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I did before my most recent fall, no damage done though thankfully. Must stop reading itâ€™s obviously bad for my health ðŸ˜†


----------



## Lisalou (28 November 2018)

Alibear said:



			That is exactly what I did before my most recent fall, no damage done though thankfully. Must stop reading itâ€™s obviously bad for my health ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ my instructor said to stop watching the videos lol because it looks so easy on there and I get them on and expect that I can do it like them straight away Lol. I forgot they have been riding like 10/15years and iv only been a year n a half ðŸ¤ª ðŸ˜†


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 November 2018)

Iâ€™ve parted ways with my ride once in the last 6 years. Baby Logan decided that his first XC experience needed to also be his first rider dismount experience. I wouldnâ€™t really have called it a fall, I just slipped off one side as slowly as I could not to scare him. His mum was probably more worried than either of us


----------



## Hormonal Filly (29 November 2018)

Wow you've just made me realize I haven't fallen off since I had my old mare put to sleep which was over 4 years ago. She was problematic and I fell off her monthly. But touch wood I have never fell off both my geldings I've had 4 years nearly 5 years soon. I even backed them both myself.. I shouldn't of said that, i'll be on my ass tonight now. Ha


----------



## nikkimariet (30 November 2018)

Thankfully not as often as I expect.

I've eaten dirt thanks to Nova 3 times. First trot, first canter, then a genuine spook.

Never fallen off Fig.

Last thing I fell off was a Shetland cross 10.2hh pony so I didn't so much fall off as stand up.


----------



## Millie-Rose (5 December 2018)

I 've had Millie nearly 10 years and fell off very early in the backing process when something spooked her and she just kept rodeoing until I came off. I was mortified as ideally don't like to let them know they can get rid of you if the mood takes. Fortunately she's a kind soul and have only fallen off her 3 times since all in getting tangled in a show jump incidents - she can be rather too bold for her own good at times! Mums boy who I backed 18 years ago I've only come off once again jumping. However I ride and back other people's and have come off I think 7 times in the last 2 years doing that, generally though I get sent problems as people with nice easy horses tend to ride them themselves! That said I've started a little mare for someone this year whose been a delight. It 's nice to have one once in a while.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 December 2018)

Touch wood, I seem to average about once every 2 years.  I event and SJ mainly but to be honest the vast majority of my falls over the years have been when backing horses at the beginning (the ones I back seem to chuck me off twice in quick succession early on, then never do it again!) or when the horse has actually fallen.  My last fall was 2 years ago at a BE event, my horse slid over in the XC warm up.  Im lucky that my horses always seem to be good honest jumpers so I dont tend to have any issues at home or in competition.  

However, I dont feel Ive challenged myself much with my current horse. Just because I lack as much time lately (had my 2nd child last december) so havent been out nearly as much as I used to but Im bored. I thought the horse perhaps lacked scope to go particularily big but Ive never actually asked her!  So now Ive forced myself up a level during this winters SJ season and well she won the new level last weekend!  I guess if you sit well within your comfort level then you dont risk falling off much!  

I do remember a girl who I used to compete with as a kid, she was ALWAYS falling off. Literally every event she'd fall off. To this day I dont know how she stayed so confident. If I started falling off regularly I would question myself.


----------

